# MKV GTI 2.0T Oil Pressure Problems - Tried many fixes, all have failed



## darcness (Aug 8, 2008)

I've been having an oil pressure problem with my MKV and can't figure out a solution for the life of me. The problems started and then progressed from my cam timing chain tensioner not working right, to CEL's about slow response from my camshaft solenoid, to misfires when in heavy boost/load conditions. Finally a week ago as I'm driving the oil pressure warning comes up on the MFD. I didn't realize at the time but I think all of these symptoms are related and show a slow progression of a problem culminating with the loss of oil pressure. Based on the sound of the top end when the pressure warning did come on, I know it's a physical issue and not a malfunctioning sensor. The car has been parked for a week and only started/driven when I needed to check for oil pressure.

Here's what I've tried so far:

Checked oil (about 500 times)
Complete oil and filter change
Removed oil pan and cleaned out pickup tube and screen
Removed oil pan AGAIN to check the oil pump for any signs of damage
Deleted balance shafts
Removed valve cover and variable valve timing case to check for any issues
Flushed and cleaned the oil pan, the oil pump channels, the cam timing solenoid, and various other bits that I removed

During my inspections I did find that one of the balance shafts was pretty reamed out on the back side of the shaft (opposite the sprocket). This is why I did the balance shaft delete. The pickup tube looked good when I took it apart and there was no blockage or sludge in it. Once I got the oil pump/balance shaft housing out, I did a check on the pump by submerging the pickup tube into a pan of oil and it definitely is pumping oil.

This weekend I plan on grabbing an oil pressure tester and I'm going to order myself a vag-com because it's too hard trying to trouble shoot something like this without one.

One thing to note is that after I did the balance shaft delete (last night) and flushed all of the oil pan/pump/top end stuff it seemed to help quite a bit. I still got the low pressure warning after a bit of driving and the oil getting to temp, but the motor sounded normal and I noticed less misfires during load and a quicker response from the variable valve timing. It was obvious the pressure had increased, but not enough.

I know I can do a 1.8T conversion on my oil pump, and that's the next logical step if the pressure tester confirms my suspicions. I simply can't justify spending $1500+ on a new pump and balance shaft housing (OEM setup) when I'm not 100% sure that the pump is the issue. Like I said, it was pumping when I rotated it manually. I obviously can't meter the flow, but it is at least pumping.

At this point the ONLY thing I can think it could be is the pump. I feel like I've eliminated all other possibilities. However if anyone has any ideas as to what else I can check I would greatly appreciate it. Before I end up spending hundreds and doing the oil pump swap I figured I'd stop in and see if there is something else I could be missing.

Edit: Just thought about maybe doing a system flush and maybe a seafoam as well. After cleaning up some of the components it definitely helped, maybe a flush will get the remaining sludge/blockage out of the system if there is one. Just me thinking out loud...


----------



## JOEYGIAR (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey man howd it turn out? I started having this issue today. I make sure to top up on oil just about every time I get gas so I have plenty of it. Any suggestions?


----------



## tomrielly70 (May 13, 2015)

Hi mate im looking to inspect my oil pump on the same engine (axx) as yours. I don't want to remove the pump as the botls are not reusable, and I am just trying to rule out issues at the moment. 

I have taken the sump off, I then presume I have to remove the crankshaft cover, but then im struggling to find info on how to view the pump sprockets etc. can you offer any advice?


----------



## silver06passat (Dec 12, 2011)

Check on you tube for this problem....there is a guy on there V10PDTDI.....who takes a motor completely apart, checks everything and gets it going again. 

I am just putting our Passat back together and had these problems. We traced some of the problems to a faulty exhaust cam adjuster, broken sealing rings inside the cover and eventually a bad cover with worn ring grooves beyond serviceability. This affected the N52 timing valve and caused all sorts of codes to be thrown.....the car has been out of commission for more than a month now...some of it at a mechanics, the rest at home as we could not afford the mechanic anymore!

I have a gauge hooked up to the oil pressure port where the sensor is and when I start it, I will be able to tell what the oil pressure is. This is really the only way to be sure. taking the pan down and checking for debris or a clogged screen is a good idea. checking the balance shafts in the pump housing is good too...


good luck with your VW!

JP


----------



## aluthman (Oct 1, 2013)

The balance shafts are lubricated just like the other bearings in the engine. If you have one that is worn and loose in the housing, that excessive clearance will cause excess oil to squirt out. This is likely the primary cause of your low oil pressure. You need a ned pump/balance shaft assembly or you have to do the 1.8T pump conversion.


----------



## tomrielly70 (May 13, 2015)

I wiggled the end of the balance shaft when I took the sump off and looked at the chain and sprocket and it seemed to be firm with no play.


----------



## joka2wild (Mar 24, 2016)

so I had the same issue, got the oil pump swapped out, but then a few months later locked up the balance shafts, and destroyed my oil pump pick up chain, and camshaft chain. Ended up taking the entire head apart and getting it reworked at a machine shop since the lack of lubrication locked up my cams. when I was putting my car back together, Instead of doing the balance shaft delete, I chose to do a 1.8t oil pump and housing conversion. Got my car all back together and everything is running fine, except every now and then I still get the oil pressure light. Only thing I have yet to replace is the sensor. What I'm saying is you should check that before you completely swap out the pump. I swapped out everything except the sensor and i'm still getting the oil pressure light.


----------

